# Lindsay Lohan Reacts to 90 day Sentence



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Talk about bad acting.

YouTube - 90 days


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahahaha. That's pretty funny, it's her own fault though.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

she deserves to go to JAIL, she is a bad influence to young girls anyway..she is the reason why you see girls 12-to there late 20's wearing nothing/driving crazy & drinking like fish..lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

apparently she had something along the lines of F U written on her fingernails in nailpolish, she doesnt respect authority, lock her up.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> she deserves to go to JAIL, she is a bad influence to young girls anyway..she is the reason why you see girls 12-to there late 20's wearing nothing/driving crazy & drinking like fish..lol


she is not the reason, parents are the reason.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> she is not the reason, parents are the reason.


i gotta disagree, her parents couldnt control her anymore..kids will do whatever they want, when they want. Ya im sure her parents told her "No" many a time, but she didnt listen. Now how many young teenage girls act like that???..ohhh probably every single last one known to man. I Cant stand crap like that. Young Girls these days Dont have any respect for themselves anymore its very sad.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> she is not the reason, parents are the reason.


i disagree too, teenagers dont want to be like their parents they want to be like what they see on tv.

and parents cant control everything their kids to


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Blonde moment: You're supposed to cry when you get pulled over, not when you're being sentenced!

As a young girl in my 20s I have to say that the only way I can fathom what Lindsay does is by assuming she is extremely stupid and selfish. Whenever I hear of anyone I know driving drunk/high I have to shake my head and wonder how on earth your fun can ever justify putting another life in danger.

If any of you guys have been following her legal saga lately you would know that this is just one on top of the MANY birds she has flipped the legal system. Including going to the France before her last trial and "losing" her return ticket as an excuse to not attend the trial. In fact, the guys using her (for driving their car drunk I believe) said they would waive her charges if she went to rehab but nnnope! I guess she'd rather to go to jail.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask anyone who has lost a family member or friend to a drunk driver if her 90 days was anywhwere near adequate for he continual thumbing her nose at the law and impaired driving. I would say her parents, but mainly the Hollywood lifestyle has a lot to do with her actions ..Child actress.. That's a parent pursuit to start with .. Then growing up with too much privilege and money.. It's more surprising most child stars stay grounded than it is to see ones like Lohan and Spears


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan is a retard


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

We, our system is one of the big reasons. Parenting is one thing and how we raise our kids has a lot to do with how our kids grow up, also media has a lot to do with it. I know a lot of people will disagree with me on this but "spanking" is one of the biggest reasons i see why even small kids here don't listen to their parents(i don't want to elaborate on this), kind of sad really. Try asking yourself why asian/filipino kids that grew up in asian countries respect their elders/parents so much!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> Lindsay Lohan is a retard


agreed......


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Mferko said:


> apparently she had something along the lines of F U written on her fingernails in nailpolish, she doesnt respect authority, lock her up.


Apparently this is true.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well i grew up in this generation, with two sisters. I've had many things in my life others use as excuses to rebel, and act up. We didn't do much though, because we were brought up properly to respect people, be well mannered, and obey the rules. Wasn't a threat of violence that kept us generally in line, It was defined boundaries and respect. The worst feeling was to us was todisappoint my father.

Then again, he had children quite late and wasn't part of the "i can have a life too" club parents seem to think they are entitled to now. If its not that, it's "i wanna be my kid's best friend cause i hated my mother/father!" 

For him it was Children first, You are the parent, not the friend, nor are you the enemy. Whatever was left over, was the time for yourself. Thats lost now though. The wife and i take our two kids out for a walk, talk with them about everything we see, but almost every person we pass with their kids in tow are yapping on a cell phone or texting away, oblivious to their children and the world around them.

That is what i meant its the parents fault. Not talking about Lindsay herself, im talking in general.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

MananaP said:


> We, our system is one of the big reasons. Parenting is one thing and how we raise our kids has a lot to do with how our kids grow up, also media has a lot to do with it. I know a lot of people will disagree with me on this but "spanking" is one of the biggest reasons i see why even small kids here don't listen to their parents(i don't want to elaborate on this), kind of sad really. Try asking yourself why asian/filipino kids that grew up in asian countries respect their elders/parents so much!


i think elaboration is needed, i too dont mean to generalize but i notice some of these kids in public are running around completely uncontrolled and doing things i would have never gotten away with. i was spanked and will probably spank my children. but i dont think being spanked was the reason i respect my dad so much, i respect his success and morals. (we dont even have the same political values anymore)... im not trying to generalize here, im trying to say we cant generalize. there are good and bad parents of all races and creeds.

elaboration is needed to prevent stereotypes, some people can point to the spoiled white girl with rich parents, others can point to the asian gangster with no respect for the laws of the country he/she has immigrated to.

i agree with neven that the worst feeling was to let down your parents, while the best feeling was to feel like you made them proud. and i agree that the parents are responsible for... properly conveying to the children what makes them proud and what disapoints them etc. but culture is as much to blame as parents.

i also agree that the whole cell phone and facebook garbage is detracting from the family and allowing children to tune their parents out while at home and basically socialize with their friends all the time instead, perhaps replacing the desire to make parents proud with the desire for approval from peers or popularity.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i think elaboration is needed, i too dont mean to generalize but i notice some of these kids in public are running around completely uncontrolled and doing things i would have never gotten away with. i was spanked and will probably spank my children. but i dont think being spanked was the reason i respect my dad so much, i respect his success and morals. (we dont even have the same political values anymore)... im not trying to generalize here, im trying to say we cant generalize. there are good and bad parents of all races and creeds.
> 
> elaboration is needed to prevent stereotypes, some people can point to the spoiled white girl with rich parents, others can point to the asian gangster with no respect for the laws of the country he/she has immigrated to.
> 
> ...


Respecting is another thing and only comes when you reach certain age and does not apply to kids that does not understand what respect means yet. They do understand that when they do something bad they will be punished for it, that my friend is why i said one of the reasons is "spanking". We all know right from the start our school system here teach kids to call 911 right away. That is the difference here compare to school system in asia where teachers spank and punish you(talking by experience LOL). Take this for example, MOST NOT ALL of the asian kids that grew up here has NO manners for their elderly(heard from older asian people & seen it myself).

Media is only a small portion of kids being how they are, in my honest opinion parents is still the biggest factor how kids grow up to be what they are. In asia they do have TV's/Computers too LOL!!!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Psychological studies have shown that when a child has a parent that is absent (physically, emotionally, or whatever) or is more of a 'friend' than a parent, that child will actually place their teen friends in the role of 'parent', going to their friends for lessons and advice that their parent should be providing.

Hence we have a generation of teens raising themselves because their parents are too afraid to actually act like parents.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, there are the studies that have shown every generation since Adam and Eve have been going to hell in a handbasket; according to the one before.. Come to think of it .. The first generation had a few faults that got them evicted too


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Apparently this is true.


 fdfdf


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Well, there are the studies that have shown every generation since Adam and Eve have been going to hell in a handbasket; according to the one before.. Come to think of it .. The first generation had a few faults that got them evicted too


PLEASE don't insult the intelligence of everyone here by referring to adam and eve as the first generation, even the POPE has admitted that adam and eve is not to be taken literally.

we evolved, so did your fish



MananaP said:


> Respecting is another thing and only comes when you reach certain age and does not apply to kids that does not understand what respect means yet. They do understand that when they do something bad they will be punished for it, that my friend is why i said one of the reasons is "spanking". We all know right from the start our school system here teach kids to call 911 right away. That is the difference here compare to school system in asia where teachers spank and punish you(talking by experience LOL). Take this for example, MOST NOT ALL of the asian kids that grew up here has NO manners for their elderly(heard from older asian people & seen it myself).
> 
> Media is only a small portion of kids being how they are, in my honest opinion parents is still the biggest factor how kids grow up to be what they are. In asia they do have TV's/Computers too LOL!!!


if a teacher ever smacks my child they can be expected to be smacked themselves.

agreed, parents are the biggest factor though. and i agree with kelly about kids basically raising themselves these days because of "somewhat" spineless parents but once again its not just the parents fault but our system. look at the south park episode where the kids get all their parents locked up by lying about them being abused lol... parents shouldnt be afraid to discipline their children.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> PLEASE don't insult the intelligence of everyone here by referring to adam and eve as the first generation, even the POPE has admitted that adam and eve is not to be taken literally.


...maybe he wasn't speaking literally?

I do agree though, it would definitely appear that we have been on a downhill slide since 'the original sin', or, if you want, the birth of the first _**** sapiens_ or the decline of the nascent man.

And what have we learned? The gift of reason is HIGHLY overrated!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> ...maybe he wasn't speaking literally?
> 
> I do agree though, it would definitely appear that we have been on a downhill slide since 'the original sin', or, if you want, the birth of the first _**** sapiens_ or the decline of the nascent man.
> 
> And what have we learned? The gift of reason is HIGHLY overrated!!!


ahahaha
your awesome!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on many thing, how parents raised their kids, how much love and attention they give to them, also how is the kid itself, friends around them etc. My mom smoked i dont, i dont drink never done drugs, i had friends offering this things to me but it was me no wanting them that is something the parents cant not control. In schools here they teach kids to call 911 if anything happens, when your kid is bad and u r trying to discipline him or her they jump and say i am gonna call 911 on u...like what the heck. U do have to b a parent and a friend to an extent, they have to trust the parents to actually tell u things, my daugther is 17 and i think i havent done a really bad job but u never know things might change, but i am her friend but mostly her mother


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> In schools here they teach kids to call 911 if anything happens, when your kid is bad and u r trying to discipline him or her they jump and say i am gonna call 911 on u...like what the heck.


hahahaha that is so true Claudia "LIKE WHAT THE HECK" right!!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan is a retard


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> Lindsay Lohan is a retard


We hear you LOL!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

She thought she was going to get away with stuff just cause she is an known actress but i guess now reality is getting to her


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

MananaP said:


> We, our system is one of the big reasons. Parenting is one thing and how we raise our kids has a lot to do with how our kids grow up, also media has a lot to do with it. I know a lot of people will disagree with me on this but "spanking" is one of the biggest reasons i see why even small kids here don't listen to their parents(i don't want to elaborate on this), kind of sad really. Try asking yourself why asian/filipino kids that grew up in asian countries respect their elders/parents so much!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

H . said:


>


Hahahahaha Seen this many times, i love Russel Peters!!! But seriously though what he said has a lot of truth behind it!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

H . said:


>


LAUGH OUT LOUD. best comedian ever watched several times aswell


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


>


hahaha, I just saw this last week on tv, I've been loving all the stand up comedy recently on the comedy network.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just spent over an hour watching his YouTube clips. Great, 3am already. Good night people


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i saw him live last year when he sold out GM place two nights in a row, amazing show, my sides were sore the next day from laughing so hard.


----------

